# Camping Tyres



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

With all of the posts ref what you should or shouldn't use on your van, for anyone needing tyres and travelling to France, it may possibly be worth waiting till you get here! 
Now normally prices here are higher than UK but at the moment the Feu Vert chain are having a promotion on tyres, I've just bought 4 off 215-75-16 Continental Vanco camper tyres for €153 each, they do charge for fitting (€12 each) but even so considerably cheaper than UK prices. Michelin Agilis campers were a bit dearer at €176, (prices are Euro not Pounds).
If contemplating a purchase you'll need to buy online and decide which branch you want to pick them up from, or have them fitted at, as they are unlikely to have camper tyres in stock but dispatch from central to your chosen branch.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just had 4 Continental Vanco Camper 225/65R16C load 112 tyres fitted at National Tyres locally. It cost me £539.76 incl fitting , balancing, valves and old tyre disposal.

Didn't have to pay any ferry costs though.

Colin

PS - at my reckoning, latest conversion cost, you paid £549.16 for four.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yes but I live in France and when I wanted to make my purchase I checked very carefully for UK prices (as I will be visiting soon anyway) and at that time the very cheapest on offer was £166 from Black Circles, also don't know what difference the size differential would make as yours were not the same as mine.
You mention in the fitting that you had new valves, hopefully you didn't allow them to change your high pressure ones for standard rubber ones?!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The price included high pressure valves, and I bought through

www.theaa.com/aatyres

The same as you, I had to select a point of delivery/fitting and chose our nearest National Tyres depot.

By quoting my AA membership (for my car) number, I was able to get a further 2.5% off, giving the price I quoted.

Colin


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just had fitted today Michelin Agilis Camping 215X75x16.

£153.79 each including vat, fitting and balancing. B&W tyres Winsford, Cheshire.

Cheapest I could find online was £160 each.



Trevor


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I recently got 2 x Michelin Agilis Camping from Camskill and paid etyres to fit them at my home address. A few weeks later bought another two via Blackcircles and had them fitted at a local depot. Costs were comparable at around £130 a tyre. 

Michelin Agilis Camping 215X75x16

Thing is that prices change every day so you will need to look around. 

Don't matter which country you are in, this is an International marketplace and prices will generally be comparable.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tyres*

Not in France i also buy from camskill postage to France£13plus fitting localy still cheaper than here in France


----------

